# Morals and Ethics of Combat



## hungfistron (Apr 1, 2009)

> As indicated below, self defense must always comply with certain ethical imperatives. here, it displays and illustrates the differences in various forms of self defense. in this chart, each panel represents and ethical level of combat. the level rises as we proceed from panel A to panel D.



Article .


----------



## MilkManX (Apr 3, 2009)

Very true.

I would never kill a person if I can avoid it in those situations.

Now if its life or death and I have to choose then they already made their choice by trying to take my life so their life must not be valuable to them.


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 3, 2009)

Does aikido philosophy apply to karate?  This is a serious question, as my wife and I have have numerous discussions on ethical self-defense as she is an aikido instructor.  I will say that my vision of what karate is diverges far from the Mr. Miyagi viewpoint so popularized in the Karate Kid movies, and so I naturally have doubts about the premise of the OP.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 3, 2009)

You've gotta find your own ethics, with which your conscience is comfortable.  

I do not believe that a Style or System carries an ethic with it.  Those individuals who practice a certain style or system may hold an ethic that they attempt to pass on to their students with varying degrees of success.  But there is no ethic actually attached to that style.

Any technique, from any style, can be justified in use, or likewise can be used for an unjust purpose.

It's up to you and your conscience to tell you what that is, tho you are free to seek guidance from others if you feel you need it.


----------

